# Fungicides, Pesticides, and mixing it up.



## shrewsbury (Jun 28, 2017)

It seems that the best way to use fungicides is to alternate between a few. Right now I am using Bonide Mancozeb Flowable and have alternated twice with Bonide Captan. It looks like Rally (its active ingredient) is a good choice to spray one or twice a year. Would it be ok to alternate with all 3? 

Also I know a lot of people mix their pesticide with their fungicide. Everything I read tells me to check the label and all the labels I check really don't tell me anything, at least in a language I understand.

I use Sevin as my pesticide and spray only a few times a year, mainly at beetle time, which is now.

Can anyone tell me if it is safe to mix Sevin (or some other pesticide) with any of the 3 fungicides I mentioned?

I appreciate the help!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes to all of it. Just be aware that Rally controls powdery mildew and a couple other things where the Mancozeb and Captan control other things but not good for powdery mildew.


----------



## BigH (Jun 30, 2017)

I think captan and mancozeb are in the same class of fungicide (same FRAC code), so you aren't getting as much diversity by rotating between those two. I alternate between rally, mancozeb, and abound (often mixing rally with mancozeb). Once I get within 60-66 days of harvest, I replace mancozeb with ziram. 

google midwest fruit pest management guide for details.

PS: no one told me I would need a minor in chemistry, horticulture and biology when I planted my vineyard.


----------

